
Coinbase – Ethereum Sends Delayed - smaili
https://status.coinbase.com/incidents/wvhcfrftmdlx
======
SCAQTony
Thank you... I have Ethereum at Coinbase. Disturbing. Hopefully accounts were
not hacked. This is the downside of digital currency: all transactions are
final whether you instigated them or not. Would be nice if you could yank your
money back if can prove you got ripped off.

